# Husqvarna 1830EXLT Hydro Track Drive



## FireInstructor (Feb 10, 2018)

According to the Husqvarna 1830EXLT owner's manual, removing the track assembly requires the removal of one pin and the entire assembly should slide off the drive axle. Neither side will budge and there is too much plastic on the assemblies to try to pry off the assembly. Any suggestions-


----------

